# Trichopilia suavis



## mrhappyrotter (Dec 24, 2017)

Trichopilia suavis

I woke up this morning on Christmas Eve day 2017 to the gorgeous and sophisticated fragrance of this wonderful Oncidium alliance plant that I purchased on Christmas Eve day 2016 from Carter and Holmes orchids in South Carolina USA. This is quite literally one of the most, if not the most, fragrant orchid I grow. It's a complex musky perfumy scent that's strongest in the morning, but noticeable day and night. It reminds me of Cattleya loddigesii or the similar fragrance of wild Passiflora incarnata (Maypop Passion Flower) with a hint of hyacinths. The plant is in my grow room, but it's just so fragrant it has filled the other rooms upstairs. Judging by the fragrance and the flower appearance, the flowers give me the impression that they're trying to mimic those of a Cattleya or similar genus. Perhaps they have the same pollinators in the wild?

A couple of months ago I noticed that the plant was putting out a new growth for me and seemed to be quite happy. At first the new growth moved very slowly, and then a few weeks ago, it suddenly began to grow at lightning pace (for an orchid) and it puffed up and elongated, revealing that this new growth was, in fact, a flower spike! I was not expecting this to bloom any time soon, as this is not, to my knowledge, a small growing Trichopilia and this plant is still quite small, in a 4in/10cm pot. The 4 flowers are about 4in/10cm in width and height! Very large for the size of the plant. There was a fifth bud (the first on the spike) that didn't open.
 
I grow this plant on one of my shadier shelves, under a single 2-bulb 4 foot T-8 fluorescent shop light alongside some mini-phals and slipper seedlings. It did not seem to be affected by warm summer growing temperatures in my collection, and given that Carter and Holmes is even further south (and warmer), I'm guessing this species is a lot more warmth tolerant than a lot of sources give it credit. I have come to grow this species the way I grow my Phrags and some of my Miltonias -- sitting in a saucer of water at all times and not allowed to dry out more than a day or two. The roots (not pictured) have grown into an extensive mass and appear to be quite happy with this arrangement. I use mostly rain/ro water, and feed lightly but regularly.

Enough words ...






















Needless to say, if you're into fragrant orchids, it's hard to go wrong with Trichopilia suavis. I'm definitely going to have to look into some other members of this genus. I already know I want to get my hands on the more diminuative T. tortilis.


----------



## blondie (Dec 24, 2017)

Wow wow wow I have really started to get in to growing trichopilia I have four species now this one is, on my wish list hopeing to track one down at Some point soon.

Yours is a real stunner congrats on a such a great display.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Dec 24, 2017)

blondie said:


> Wow wow wow I have really started to get in to growing trichopilia I have four species now this one is, on my wish list hopeing to track one down at Some point soon.
> 
> Yours is a real stunner congrats on a such a great display.



Thank you! I definitely encourage you to keep looking. This is a nice species, and obviously as you know, Trichopilia is a very nice genus of plants in general.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks for posting. My try growing this in the future. Hopefully does ok outdoors in summer.


----------



## John M (Dec 24, 2017)

OH WOW....THAT IS SO WONDERFUL! ....And they smell so good, too! What a great holiday treat! 

I miss mine enormously!!!! One of my biggest regrets is selling my plant; but, at the time, I needed to pay bills.


----------



## TrueNorth (Dec 24, 2017)

Years ago I had one that put out 26 flowers on 5 spikes. I remember it being fragrant, but not that strongly. I grew it warm and put it outside in the summers.

John, I have a spare division and also a couple of other Trichopilia species if you're interested. I'm in Ottawa.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 24, 2017)

Wow!!!

So you don't give it a rest period in winter?


----------



## John M (Dec 24, 2017)

TrueNorth said:


> Years ago I had one that put out 26 flowers on 5 spikes. I remember it being fragrant, but not that strongly. I grew it warm and put it outside in the summers.
> 
> John, I have a spare division and also a couple of other Trichopilia species if you're interested. I'm in Ottawa.



Oh, I'm interested! Thank you. So far, I've met only one Trichopilia species that I LOVE and obviously it's suavis. So, not sure about other speices; but, I'd love to buy or trade for your spare division. I'll send a PM this evening. Thanks!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 24, 2017)

That is awesome!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2017)

Nice, there are some nice red ones and hybrids also.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Dec 24, 2017)

All the Trichs I've seen are lovely and the fragrance is
very, very special. This one is wonderful!


----------



## Brabantia (Dec 25, 2017)

Beautiful flowers. When I would see a plant by a producer I will buy one without hesitation of them !

Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 25, 2017)

Beautiful! Ive owned and seen a few, and this one has the most intense coloration I have seen! I never would have guessed setting it in a saucer but the roots and flowers say you are doing well! One thing I had read and in practice helped bring flowers is to chill it in winter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Dec 25, 2017)

Erythrone said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> So you don't give it a rest period in winter?



I haven't, yet, no. It's got flowers right now, a new growth starting (I assume it's not another flower spike), and lots of active root tips so for now I'm planning to let it do what it wants. I might be confused since I'm pretty sure it's a very young plant that probably shouldn't be blooming size.

Perhaps once it's mature it'll do well with more of a rest and cooler temperatures in winter.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 26, 2017)

Beauties!!!! Jean


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 26, 2017)

mrhappyrotter said:


> I haven't, yet, no. It's got flowers right now, a new growth starting (I assume it's not another flower spike), and lots of active root tips so for now I'm planning to let it do what it wants. I might be confused since I'm pretty sure it's a very young plant that probably shouldn't be blooming size.
> 
> Perhaps once it's mature it'll do well with more of a rest and cooler temperatures in winter.




Thank you!


----------



## naoki (Dec 27, 2017)

Wow, it is super pretty!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## adiaphane (Jan 2, 2018)

Wow, what a beauty! Now I'm off to see if I can obtain one.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 3, 2018)

Beautiful. I love this species. 

If you want more trichopilia contact Tenman, Tennis Maynard, in Columbus OH. He has, or had a pretty good collection of Trichopilia.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 5, 2018)

Beautifully grown species!


----------

